# What size horse should I get



## livtheponylover (8 November 2014)

I am 14, 7 stone and 148cm tall.
I ride and have lessons but I really wanted my own horse. And I was wondering what size to get? If anyone could help me out that would be great thanks


----------



## PorkChop (8 November 2014)

Did you specifically want something over a certain height?  At your height and weight there is a huge range of heights/build that would be fine for you.  I am 5'11", and I ride anything from 14.2hh to 17hh.  A stockier built horse will take your leg up more so the height is less of an issue.


----------



## oldie48 (11 November 2014)

I don't think the size is the crucial thing but temperament and suitability for your level of riding is really important. However, the bigger the horse the more it costs to feed and frankly the more it poos, so even mucking out takes longer. Probably a nice 14.2 - 15.2  with a bit of bone would probably suit you very well.


----------



## gina2201 (11 November 2014)

What size and type of horse do you currently ride and how do you feel on them/what does your instructor say? My first horse on loan at age 15 was 15.2hh which was a good height as I was (am) tall but can't remember what height I was back then!


----------



## Tigge (11 December 2014)

I think that you should look for around 14.2- 15.3hh but you need to look at different horses that are different sizes so you can see what height you are comfortable on, I'm 13 years old and already 169 cm tall and so far I have found that I am most comfortable on 15.3 hh horses and i find that anything bigger can be too much for me as a rider and with its height


----------



## Wiz201 (11 December 2014)

So 148cm will be nearly 5 foot tall. You could ride ponies from 13 hands and you wouldn't necessarily need decent weight carriers as you're only seven stone.


----------



## AngieandBen (12 December 2014)

Wiz201 said:



			So 148cm will be nearly 5 foot tall. You could ride ponies from 13 hands and you wouldn't necessarily need decent weight carriers as you're only seven stone.
		
Click to expand...

This, I'm 5ft 3 and don't look odd on our 13hh NF ( fab ponies   )


----------



## magpie92 (12 December 2014)

dont get hung up on size/breed do for something you feel safe and conferable on, when i was looking for my 1st horse i was looking for round about the 15hh mark and i ended up getting a 17hh 2" Clydesdale, but out of all the horses i rode he was the one to make feel safe on so go test a few horses out and see what you feel best on, happy horse searching


----------



## Wiz201 (12 December 2014)

In fact you won't look too bad on our 12 hand welsh sec A, he carries 7 stone


----------



## chilledoutpony (22 December 2014)

I own 14hh cob and excersize 13hh- 15hh horses for others. I'm breaking an 11hh in at  the moment & I don't think I look too big on him. I'm 145cm ish.

 Merry Xmas and a Happy new year


----------



## Hayleighm175 (30 December 2014)

I got a 13.3hh Highland pony and was the best mare I've ever had!


----------



## Tnavas (1 January 2015)

As a child you want to be able to compete in competitions for children so go for no bigger than a 14.2hh pony. Any bigger and you'll not be eligible for either childrens or adult classes.


----------

